# I saw a new updated '17 Beetle R-Line. Stunning !



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought VW stopped making the Beetle R-Line as it's not available on their website but today I saw this amazing '17 R-Line on 20" with all LED and maxed out packed. Check out the updated front bumper with the lower scoop. I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I noticed the gauges have a different color/tone to it as well. My wife has a '14 R-Line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> I thought VW stopped making the Beetle R-Line as it's not available on their website but today I saw this amazing '17 R-Line on 20" with all LED and maxed out packed. Check out the updated front bumper with the lower scoop. I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have one up here, it is at the Bremerton dealership, red also. I'm really starting to like the extra details.


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

They were available but were special order only through this page, but the page has since been deprecated. The R-line started showing up in the dealerships not long ago, but a while back not many red ones were available. Mostly Black and White ones. If you look nation wide, their are still just a handful. I'm not so sure I like the black wheel wells though - looks good on a black or white R-Line, but on the Red makes it look a little "unfinished" This one at Larson has the nice 2 tone interior too, and the dash has the carbon look trim. Would love it if most of the black fender, door bolsters, and rear view mirrors were red. Black in the bumper area is fine though. Otherwise a nice looking car. If you go to the VW web site they now show stock of the R-lines in the regular Beetle pages, but still no link to information on the R-line. Probably no brochures at the dealership either.

Probably didn't get as many special orders as they had hoped for and decided to offer them up in the dealerships, since they probably have plenty of parts on hand. MSRP $33K is a bit steep though.


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

According to old tech page - it does have 2.0T with 6 spd DSG, "sport suspension" and 20" Monterey wheels, the performance gauge cluster, leather seating surfaces and sports seats. Wonder what setup the sport suspension uses?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

I tried twice to order an R-Line, but VW wouldnt accept it either time. This was in November and again in December. Ordered my SEL instead. Completely happy with it so far, except that the clock resets randomly every few weeks. 

One thing I did not like about the R-Line is the black molding all around the fenders. I discussed with the dealer service department at the time how to remove them so they could be painted or just left off. But the front valance connects to it and with their absence it would look off. For what its worth, the R-Lines are gloss, but are the same as the Dune's (but those are textured matte). I dislike how big it makes the wheel wells look from a distance.

Other than that, I really like the bumper and front fogs.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## amunford11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Is it just me or does the black trim over the wheels and tires look like it is lifted. It will always look like it has huge space between the tire and the fender?


----------



## Cymru (Aug 25, 2014)

amunford11 said:


> Is it just me or does the black trim over the wheels and tires look like it is lifted. It will always look like it has huge space between the tire and the fender?


Totally agree. If you select 20" alloys (option here in the UK) it looks worse.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

*'17 Beetle R-Line*

How can I find out if there's a Habanero Orange one lurking about somewhere? I would Love to pick one up. It's just the way I wanted it, except prefer a 6-speed manual. But under the circumstances, I'll settle for an automatic.


----------



## Günterwagen (May 13, 2016)

*R-Line*

R-Lines are hard to find in general, let alone in Habanero Orange. They're order only. When I ordered mine, I happen to place the order the week before they went into production. First week of February. From what I understand, they make a batch of them once a year and that's it. I received it 3 1/2 months later. In the US, they stopped making manual in 2016. All 2017 are DSG.


----------



## Low On Cash (Jul 22, 2017)

https://www.vw.com/models/beetle/tr...l-trim/edit/tab/exterior/exterior-color/v9v9/


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I noticed no R line 'vert though....

.


----------

